# lakes with in 1 hour of cambridge



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was just wondering what lakes,river,creeks there are with in a hour drive of cambridge that has a fear amount of flatties caught out of it each year


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

too many to mention


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

hahaha...i know there is alot but i have tried a few of them with no luck unless im doing something wrong i dont know i was just lookin for a new spot to try....


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Whats wrong with the Muskingum?I've been doin pretty decent this year down below Zanesville


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

salt fork
senneca
tappen
atwood
peidmont
leesville
clendening
wills creek
stillwater creek 
sugarcreek river
tuscarawas river
ohio river

thats just a start off the top of my head...i'm sure others will add to the list


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i havent made it down there in awhile......i might go try again this weekend but i was kinda lookin for something closer to home!i have only gottin 2 out of saltfork,1 small one from seneca,0 out of cambridge res,0 out of clendening,0 out of tappen,0 out of wolf run......as for the tusk. river and the ohio river i have no idea where there is any public areas to fish at


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,you just asked where they were caught by others,not where you could catch them 
if you can't catch one from the above list,there's no need to add to it 

btw,just messin' with you,LOL.
just remember that even longtime top flathead fishermen put in lots more fishless hours than you would think


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

well before i moved here to byesville i lived on the muskingum river in bluerock(gatesport area)and every night i would catch atleast one over 30 pounds now i been fishing the inland lakes and aint getting nothing....it has to be my fishing i swear it is....lol


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll have some pics from the Muskingum after the weekend for ya


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

hahaha.....i hope you get the big ones,with the ol'lady permitting i am gonna be in the philo-gatesport area someplace friday night


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be in Duncan Falls doin 12 oz curls and waiting and waiting and oh yea.I've been havin some luck on small(7-10 inches) live sheephead lately.If you can get into some small ones give it a try


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

you gonna be at the dam there over the hill from dam veiw cafe... ...if the old guy that camps down there is there his name is wart real nice guy i might got there and put a tent there on the land he leases from aep


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Naaa.I'll be right behind that Campbell's/Redhead.Above the lock.We've caught some bigguns out of there


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i never even knew there was a place to fish in that area....i always fished there at the dam both above and below never got nothin of anysize below landed but had some huge ones online......i use to fish tournys with a friend of mine right below green acres store on my boat dock and get big ones...the wife would get pissed cause i would put the big ones in the bath tub with air on them!!!.....i have more pics of big ones i just have to down load them


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea theres not really anything but private proprty over there but luckily one of my friends owns one of the PP lots


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

you ever fish at the sand bar down of off old river rd?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

No but I would love to.There's a gigantic logjam/feeder creek across the river from the Shelly and Sand Corperate office that you need a boat to get to but it looks friggin amazing.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i also did goodthe few times i got out on a boat there under the gatesport bridge


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> well before i moved here to byesville i lived on the muskingum river in bluerock(gatesport area)and every night i would catch atleast one over 30 pounds now i been fishing the inland lakes and aint getting nothing....it has to be my fishing i swear it is....lol


most likely it's only partly your fishing.the fact is,flatheads are harder to target,and fewer in lakes than rivers.it's much easier to find and catch them in a river like the muskingum,than it is in those lakes.anyone with a little flathead experience can do much better at just about any dam on that river,than any of those lakes as far as numbers.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

misfit i think you are right!!!!!i never even knew what a flattie was til i moved to the river then i found myself liking the catch so now that is all i expect...i think i need to learn more about the inland lakes now and move from there


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Like Misfit said before

There are a lot more ways to fish wrong for flathead than there are right ways 

Combine that with how few big ones there are and their habit of disappearing 
or changing bait preferences or just plain getting lockjaw and you often go long periods between flahtead.

Be patient---they are out there 










I put this one back last week but he may be hooksore for a while.


----------

